# Misono UX 10 Chef Knife 270mm (10.5") help with honing!



## decas75 (Dec 30, 2010)

hello everyone i just bought a Misono UX 10 Chef Knife 270mm (10.5") and i was wondering what type os steel i should use for this type of knife.. all comments are appreciated thank you


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Idahone 12" fine (aka 1200) ceramic.  Among others, Mark at Chefs Knives To Go sells them.

BDL


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I agree with BDL- that's a great tool at a superb price.  Top notch seller, too.


----------

